# Looking for rp partner (Preferred Male OC)



## Spiritmydog (Aug 2, 2018)

Looking for partners for these two girls. Mei is straight and Lana bi , so I don't mind either for her. Looking for a sweet and event filled rp , no fetish or plain nsfw roleplays! Also would prefer my role play partners to be active on DA or FA as i love drawing ship art. Advanced or intermediate role players only please . Please just comment below with a character.

Lana on Toyhouse
Mei on Toyhouse


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Aug 2, 2018)

I would like to RP with Mei. I usually RP on discord tho, but I am somewhat active on FA


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 2, 2018)

Spiritmydog said:


> Looking for partners for these two girls. Mei is straight and Lana bi , so I don't mind either for her. Looking for a sweet and event filled rp , no fetish or plain nsfw roleplays! Also would prefer my role play partners to be active on DA or FA as i love drawing ship art. Advanced or intermediate role players only please . Please just comment below with a character.
> 
> Lana on Toyhouse
> Mei on Toyhouse



Hey there I seem interested in this rp Im highly active on here and would love to rp with new people.


----------



## Spiritmydog (Aug 2, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> Hey there I seem interested in this rp Im highly active on here and would love to rp with new people.



Do you have character examples?


----------



## Spiritmydog (Aug 2, 2018)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I would like to RP with Mei. I usually RP on discord tho, but I am somewhat active on FA



Do you have character examples?


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 2, 2018)

Spiritmydog said:


> Looking for partners for these two girls. Mei is straight and Lana bi , so I don't mind either for her. Looking for a sweet and event filled rp , no fetish or plain nsfw roleplays! Also would prefer my role play partners to be active on DA or FA as i love drawing ship art. Advanced or intermediate role players only please . Please just comment below with a character.
> 
> Lana on Toyhouse
> Mei on Toyhouse


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 2, 2018)

Spiritmydog said:


> Do you have character examples?



yeah those are two of my characters


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Aug 2, 2018)

Spiritmydog said:


> Do you have character examples?


This is a oldish pic I have, and one of the few I can post without going over the size limit, at least on my computer. I have more tho


----------

